# Polishing scratches in acrylic question.



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 65 gallon acrylic reef tank and on the outside it has a few minor scratches that arent very deep that I only see but it bothers me enough to want to polish them out if possible, is it possible and what do I need to get and how do I go about doing so. Thxs in advance :bigsmile:


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have not tried yet, try Novus polish 1,2,and 3. They do fill in many scratch depths and it is best to try that first before polishing. If the scratches are still visible then best to consult an acrylic fabricator on the details on how to remove with sandpaper and polishing wheels.


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there
I work on aircraft and sometimes have to remove scratches in the windscreens. The product that is used is called Micro Mesh, It is a system of padded sand paper with grits ranging from 1500 to 12,000, and then a polishing cream. Do it by hand not a sander. It's a bit of a workout but the results are good.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Bubblebower said:


> Hi there
> Micro Mesh .... from 1500 to 12,000, and then a polishing cream. Do it by hand not a sander. It's a bit of a workout but the results are good.
> Hope this helps.


Hi Bubbleblower:

Do you know who retail the Micro Mesh product locally ? Not sure if I seen it at KMS.

I do agree with the hand part 

With deeper scratch, sometime I would hit first lightly with a 220 grit or even coarser to blend the scratch out first, a 1500 could be a lot of work out to take out deeper scratch.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found a distributor out of Calgary that sells. The micro mesh kit. I ll be getting a kit in the new year. Here is the web address. That makes it www.sisweb.com


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Micro mesh its a kits we use on aicraft but you just need water proof sand paper, i will not start under 600 grit and thats its if you have realy good scrach. After that you go step by step with your water proof sand paper, 1000, 1500, 1800, 2400, ... To 12 000 and you polish it with a creem. But is your srach are not realy deap i would sudjeste to start with a coars compound cream with little buffing pad on a drill, go to medium then fine. I did remove lots of scrach like thats on aquarium or sump before

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437965,-123.468719


----------

